# Music homework help - compare/contrast Mozart & Haydn



## spokati (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi guys, I need some help with my intro music class. 

Briefly compare and contrast Mozart and Haydn in terms of their:

1) Music and/or approach to music

2) Their lifestyles/roles in their musical circles

3) Regarding their later years. Why do you think that Haydn was treated with so much respect and lived the last years of his life very well; whereas, Mozart started to lose favor with his audience and died fairly poor?

Hmmm, your thoughts?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I would have to read a whole bunch to answer that!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Mozart gambled a lot and lived above his means, Haydn didn't and knew how to suck up to princes.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't think Mozart lost favor with is audience in his final years. In his last 2-3 years or so, he wasn't quite the rockstar he was in the 1780s, but there was a war during 1788-1790 that interfered with his 'career' and contributed to a loss of income which added to his poor money management put him in dire financial straits. However, in the last year of his life he composed some of his greatest works (Magic Flute, final Piano Concerto, Requiem-unfinished) and would have likely made a comeback if illness hadn't killed him.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

send me a paypal payment for £200 and I will write you a A grade essay.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Magic Flute was a monster hit and a major money-maker. Solomon writes, “Although there were no reviews of the first performances, it was immediately evident that Mozart and Schikaneder had achieved a great success, the opera drawing immense crowds and reaching hundreds of performances during the 1790s.” Mozart saw only the first few, obviously, since he died just over two months after the opening.

Its status remains unchanged as one of the most popular operas ever written. In the 2015-016 season, The Magic Flute saw over 500 productions worldwide, with more than 3,000 performances.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

stomanek said:


> send me a paypal payment for £200 and I will write you a A grade essay.


I do it for €175,00 :lol:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

spokati said:


> 3) Regarding their later years. Why do you think that Haydn was treated with so much respect and lived the last years of his life very well; whereas, Mozart started to lose favor with his audience and died fairly poor?


Bear in mind that when you're talking about "their later years", you're not comparing like with like. Mozart died aged 35. When Haydn was 35, in 1767, he was still 5 years away from writing the op.20 string quartets and the _Farewell_ symphony.

And, conversely, if Mozart had emulated Haydn and reached the age of 77, he'd have outlived both Beethoven and Schubert (and Rossini's public career) - and it's easy to imagine he'd have been a revered figure in music.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I do it for €175,00 :lol:


Careful, that looks like £175 000 with a comma and a Smiley. Only Mozart would be daft enough to pay that price


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> Bear in mind that when you're talking about "their later years", you're not comparing like with like. Mozart died aged 35. When Haydn was 35, in 1767, he was still 5 years away from writing the op.20 string quartets and the _Farewell_ symphony.
> 
> And, conversely, if Mozart had emulated Haydn and reached the age of 77, he'd have outlived both Beethoven and Schubert (and Rossini's public career) - *and it's easy to imagine he'd have been a revered figure in music.*


He was pretty much revered in Salzburg at any rate by this time - and the wider music world. In 1856 they had a centenary concert to mark his birth which featured one of his sons playing a PC. Sadly, Constanze had died only briefly before this concert.

In addition though - I think that Mozart was not the most savvy employee - he was booted out of his only real position, not a great recommendation to any future employer. Haydn had a wealthy employer so was shielded from economic woes. He no doubt knew what to say and when to say it. If it is true that Mozart contradicted the emperor's chiding remark that an opera of his contained too many notes - this would be an indication that he was used to speaking his mind, and probably had few friends in the right places.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

KenOC said:


> The Magic Flute was a monster hit and a major money-maker. Solomon writes, "Although there were no reviews of the first performances, it was immediately evident that Mozart and Schikaneder had achieved a great success, the opera drawing immense crowds and reaching hundreds of performances during the 1790s." Mozart saw only the first few, obviously, since he died just over two months after the opening.
> 
> Its status remains unchanged as one of the most popular operas ever written. In the 2015-016 season, The Magic Flute saw over 500 productions worldwide, with more than 3,000 performances.


It was popular then too. The Magic Flute played 350 times (approx) in Schikanaeder's theatre from 1791 to 1800. The next most popular opera/show in his theatre played 200 times.

The 1st Mozart opera to reach England was La Clemenza Di Tito.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Vienna was (and is) a notoriously fickle city, that was all about trendiness and "the latest." During his later years there, Mozart was on a down cycle. It is likely that, had he lived longer, he would have been up and down several more times. Prague, on the other hand, celebrated The Magic Flute (and the "Prague" Symphony and more) while he was still alive.

Everyone becomes revered if he lives long enough.

As Haydn said, working in the countryside at Esterhaza, "forced" him to be original -- hence his seminal influence in the development of the symphony and the string quartet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wire me 2 Bitcoin and I will write you an essay, even better than my literate, well-constructed, syntaxical posts!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mal said:


> Careful, that looks like £175 000 with a comma and a Smiley. Only Mozart would be daft enough to pay that price


We Europeans uses commas , legally binding .


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

MarkW said:


> Prague, on the other hand, celebrated The Magic Flute (and the "Prague" Symphony and more) while he was still alive.


Too bad they ruined the Magic Flute today. I saw it at the Estates, and they had introduced a "Mozart" character who would narrate certain sections. Wonderful production, great singing, nothing wrong with the music, but this character was so annoying that I couldn't recommend it to anyone until they excise that role.

So unnecessary. I think he was added under pressure of _Amadeus_.


----------

